
EU warns climate change could wipe out crop production in Europe - reddotX
https://www.euronews.com/2019/09/18/eu-warns-climate-change-could-wipe-out-crop-production-in-europe
======
mdorazio
I really hate it when climate change studies get reported with hyperbolic
fearmongering like this - it undermines the entire movement because people can
say, "look, you said cities would be underwater by now and everything looks
fine!"

Here's the actual finding:

"yields of non-irrigated crops like wheat, corn and sugar beet are projected
to decrease in southern Europe by up to 50 % by 2050"

Irrigated crops will not be hit overly hard, and crop yields in Northern
Europe will actually increase. It's also worth noting that Southern Europe
doesn't actually produce all that much in terms of non-irrigated crops [1].

[1] [https://downloads.usda.library.cornell.edu/usda-
esmis/files/...](https://downloads.usda.library.cornell.edu/usda-
esmis/files/5q47rn72z/0g354t050/r494vz32w/production.pdf)

